# Johnny Solstice



## Bingo (Sep 7, 2008)

Anyone have or know where I can get any recordings of this legendary Northern crazy bloke poet dude?


----------



## Herbert Read (Sep 11, 2008)

you would want them...


----------



## Bingo (Sep 11, 2008)

yep!

Know there's one track on a compilation cd called inner city blues if anyone has a copy...


----------

